# How to shorten/lengthen/nick name Ashton?



## Eoz

All of my kids have had their names shortened or lengthened or a nick name.I have never know why lol ie :-

Megan = Megs or Dude!

Daniel= Dan Dan or Dan the man!

Madison = Madi or Madi moo!

Abigail-louise = Abi-Lou or Doodles!

So we kinda need to keep up the trend with this one!At the moment he is called Plum :dohh:

We have settled for Ashton-Luke but I do not like Ash for short.Any ideas?

I do feel sorry for my kids :haha:


----------



## tinkerbellkir

I think it would be shortened to Ash to be honest i can't see any other way that you could shorten or lengthen it.

x


----------



## sophieee18

I agree. :shrug:


----------



## lollylou1

same hunny i dont see any other names u could shorten or lengthen to to be honest sorry i cant help

Lou
xxx


----------



## Eoz

Its a bugger aint it.I think for once my child will actually have his name kept his name!


----------



## MrsP

I think Zoe he will always be your baby A x


----------



## Eoz

ha ha that'll confuse Abi and Ady lol


----------



## MrsP

Well this is true, but other than Dan there will only be 1 mummy's little soldier! Dan will have to be mummy's big little soldier! x


----------



## LoolaBear

well (and this is just me) for one of those little baby nicknames you give a child i would call him ashty tashty no idea why though :haha: just a thought, or flashy ashy. if you dont like ash you can always say ashty or ashy bear or things like that. jus tplay around with it thats what i tend to do. xx


----------



## Eoz

LoolaBear said:


> well (and this is just me) for one of those little baby nicknames you give a child i would call him ashty tashty no idea why though :haha: just a thought, or flashy ashy. if you dont like ash you can always say ashty or ashy bear or things like that. jus tplay around with it thats what i tend to do. xx

:rofl: that's what we will probably do and have a child that'll hate us for life lol


----------



## LoolaBear

:rofl: i know! my children are going to hate me for life because of the many nicknames we called them!

at the moment little dude is either little dude or munch as he eats lots even though hes a string bean, hes so long and thin definately doesnt get that from me! :haha: or sometimes his dad calls him squeak as he squeals and squeaks all the time

and little lady is either lady bette or chubba as she has these cute little chubby cheeks. 

and my mum and dad call them farty and blarty as one farts alot and one screams the place down if im not around! xx


----------



## Eoz

:rofl: Poor sods ha ha

Abi is Abi doodles so quite tame i guess.Although she is missy butthead or clicky chicken as she clicks and not talks! Megan is always dude so again quite tame.Madi is Madi moo bag or cowbag! As you can tell she's a madam.Dan is farty bum he he


----------

